# 1966 GTO with offset air shocks?



## JamesGTO66 (Jun 16, 2020)

I have a 1966 GTO and finally got it going after 15 years. It has air shocks in the rear and when I put air in the shocks the driver side stays at 25.5" and the passenger side at 25 and 1/8th" Its a noticable difference. How would i fix this? 
The shocks are older, they are sears air ride shocks from back in the day. Any help? Thanks guys


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The first thing that needs to be determined is the condition of other rear suspension components.
I would release all the air and see if this unlevel condition is related to old/worn springs, bushings, Bent frame, etc.

Of course there some who will tell you air shocks are bad for the suspension  
I guess that's why Pontiac offered and sold a variety of airlift/super lift options over the years But I digress.

Air shocks have been in use for load control for years but way too many use them to compensate for worn springs and/or bushings. This is not good! 
If all other pieces are in good order then a new set of shocks might be best.


----------



## JamesGTO66 (Jun 16, 2020)

thank you. Ill do it tomorrow and see what the outcome is and let you know


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> Try these. They are perfect in my 1966. AC part 45H2005 . They give about 3" and ride great. I have 2756015 and it's awesome. I started this thread...https://www.gtoforum.com/threads/great-rear-springs-for-early-model-gto.136902/#post-897379


x2 with junior, also Mine’sa66 has great posts about changing to the higher springs on a ‘66 , which we all know would be the best way to gain height, but using air shocks always set at reduced air levels can work. if you order two air-shocks with the added valve kit to put each on its own valve you could adjust each side exactly to get it right on..


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

JamesGTO66 said:


> I have a 1966 GTO and finally got it going after 15 years. It has air shocks in the rear and when I put air in the shocks the driver side stays at 25.5" and the passenger side at 25 and 1/8th" Its a noticable difference. How would i fix this?
> The shocks are older, they are sears air ride shocks from back in the day. Any help? Thanks guys


Don't just let all the air out of them, I would actually completely disconnect them off the bottom stud. Might seem like overkill, but the bags in these can wrinkle causing them to not collapse all the way and occasionally not lift equally. Disconnect them then jounce the thing like crazy and see where your at.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Good Point! A false reading could be given if one of the shocks hangs up.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

air shocks were made for towing,,,, and having centered weight on the rear ...

air shocks on a car that gets driven that needs lift to clear tires or other issues with suspension
I have always split the air fillers so each shock has its own filler

when you drive a car with air shocks and one filler and go around a corner 1 side collapses 
and the other side fills with air making for a wishy washy rolly polly ride

with 2 fillers you can adjust the height left n right and also have a much firmer and safer
ride

just my .02

Scott


----------



## JamesGTO66 (Jun 16, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> Don't just let all the air out of them, I would actually completely disconnect them off the bottom stud. Might seem like overkill, but the bags in these can wrinkle causing them to not collapse all the way and occasionally not lift equally. Disconnect them then jounce the thing like crazy and see where your at.


thanks man i will try this this weekend


----------



## JamesGTO66 (Jun 16, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> air shocks were made for towing,,,, and having centered weight on the rear ...
> 
> air shocks on a car that gets driven that needs lift to clear tires or other issues with suspension
> I have always split the air fillers so each shock has its own filler
> ...


Thank you. I will look into that


----------



## JamesGTO66 (Jun 16, 2020)

hey guys, thanks for the help. The air shocks wasnt holding air or staying level. I went with gas shocks! thanks everyone


----------

